# Norrca What happened?



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

What happened to Norrca?
http://www.*norrca*.com

Looks like a retail site instead of a organization for racers.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Basically lack of support followed by laziness.. NORRCA still exists, but there is no actual NORRCA.. you pay your memberships, you get a card, and a race gets to put NORRCA's name on there race by just asking.. No reps or real race feel.. Its a shame to because all of ROARS misfortunes as of late, this would be a huge chance for them to come back.. I raced the nats in tenn last may.. it was a great NORRCA event.. wish they were more in force still..


----------

